# Plant ID



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful! Love that yellow. I vote for Senna Pendula:

http://www.floridata.com/Plants/Fabaceae/Senna%20pendula/578


----------



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's it. My mother has never known what it is called, just that it so showy once it blooms.
Thanks


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Humm, invasive specie in some area, huh.


----------

